# nanodrol



## grdon97 (Sep 28, 2016)

hi guys
I'm 19 and new to this site would you say nanodrol is safe enough to use?
what side effects can come form it?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I take if you mean Nandrolone......

Maybe look at taking mild orals whilst researching for injectables cycles.

Nandrolone can be nasty on cycle if estrogen isn't controlled and very hard to recover from.


----------

